

Ask HN: Which android handset you use? - anujkk

I'm learning android development and wanna buy an android handset that is available under 10k INR? Which android handset are you guys using?
======
TimJRobinson
My flatmate uses a HTC Wildfire which is quite cheap, runs android 2.2 and is
pretty fast, I'd recommend it for a budget android phone. Only letdown is it's
tiny screen.

I myself use a HTC Desire HD, which probably isn't in your budget :p

------
chair6
Not sure what Android version or screen resolution you're after, but search
www.t-mobile.com for "T-Mobile Comet Black Prepaid". Refurbished devices are
going for $99 off-contract at the moment.

------
jakkinabox
Xperia x8. Custom 2.2 rom on it (Floyo). There's a 2.3 rom available
apparently but I think it is still buggy.

~~~
movingtohawaii
I'm considering getting the Xperia x8... do you have any feedback on its
hardware? Anything particularly good/bad about it?

------
windsurfer
Adobe gave me a Samsung Galaxy S, and I've been playing around with that.

------
jwpage
I'm using the Nexus S, on stock Android 2.3. Does the job for me.

------
anujkk
How is HTC Wildfire? It's coming in 12k INR.

------
khandelwal
10000 Indian rupees = 225.5810 US dollars

------
entertailion
Motorola Atrix, Android 2.2

------
kiriappeee
HTC desire. Extra advice. eBay. Extra piece of advice. Buy a nexus one. Or
galaxy s. The latter might be too expensive even on eBay but look hard. You
might be surprised. I got my desire last year June (i think) for 400 dollars

